# Wife needs new gun



## Manolito (Apr 3, 2010)

Wife carries a permitted Charter Arms and is ready to upgrade to a Smith. we have looked at the smith 442 and the 642. I don't have any experience with either of these guns. I could use some reccomendations and if there is a better product out there I would like to hear about it. Quality and reliability is what is important. help this old man out. 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Sierra Bravo (Apr 4, 2010)

Bill would you consider a Glock? or are you partial to the Smith line?

My wife swears by here Glock 19


----------



## iceman (Apr 4, 2010)

this might seem a tad cliche but have you tried out berreta's eg tomcat,cougar, even the jetfire if you dont mind the .25, or if she is into 1911s colt mustang colt pony etc, another technique is when your at the range or the gunstore ask poeple what there wives carry, and at the gunstore if they have a try before you buy try out some guns that both she likes the look of and what is reccomended by the owner, hope that helped


----------



## AWP (Apr 4, 2010)

Moved to the Weapons subforum.


----------



## Manolito (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for putting this where it belonged. 
Thanks for the input. 
Bill


----------



## moobob (Apr 4, 2010)

CZ 2075 RAMI for a subcompact. Good wife gun, although I recommend getting the decocker version.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 4, 2010)

One of the things you can do, is find a place that allows you to try out firearms.   It can save you money when you buy something that does not work out.   The other thing, is to take her to a good gun shop and have her look at models.  If you know other women shooters, they could help in selection.  My daughter is not very big, under 100 pounds and about 5 ft tall, she can handle any firearm that I own.  She has shot 1911, 44 mags etc.  What I think is important is understanding the specific shooters needs and their idiosyncrasies about firearms.   I am developing a little theory on recoil,  I think it is more a brain thing, than physical force.  What a person thinks or perceives is more important than actual physical recoil.   I am trying to say, specifically stereo types  break down when we deal with a specific person.  Why there are firearms that specifically target the women market and generally deals with stereo type casting of women and firearms, specifically that may not mean anything.   


Defining what she is going to use it for, what is acceptable in terms of felt recoil, ergonomics, and "secret sauce" (unknown externalities) helps in limiting a very wide field of great firearms to a firearm that will fulfill the needs.    It seems to me, that many people decide on the best firearm to buy based on their own personal nuances.  What works for me, may be a failure for you.  The more experiences a person has with firearms, the easier to make this decisions and they can get pass their own personal nuances and make the firearm work for them.  

Another little trick, is to buy what you like, that way if she does not like it, you get another firearm.  :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 4, 2010)

I taught my wife on a Glock 26, it's her carry and it fits the bill 100%...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I've mentioned it before but my 5'5" wife carries a USP .45 Compact, or my .45 Expert when we're doing stuff that open carry is more user-friendly.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2010)

moobob said:


> ....although I recommend getting the decocker version.


 
Somehow, when used in the context of a "wife gun" this does not sound good at all, it actually sounds like a very bad idea... :doh: 

Just sayin', y'know?


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 5, 2010)

x SF med said:


> Somehow, when used in the context of a "wife gun" this does not sound good at all, it actually sounds like a very bad idea... :doh:
> 
> Just sayin', y'know?


 
No kidding Lorena Bobbit comes to mind.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Friend of mine owns a 642, which I fired and found smooth and quite controllable. It is a quality revolver, and I understand the only difference with the 442 is that the 6 in front of the model number signifies stainless steel finish, as opposed to the blued 442.

The only drawback, to me, is the price. But interms of comfort to carry (weight and shape) as well as reliability, either one is a very good choice...


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 5, 2010)

Get a laser for her. CTC's, whatever. 

Their great for making your house cat go crazy.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 8, 2010)

Owned a 442 for a while.  Good shooter.  Love the hamerless option.  No snag on pockets, tucked inside a belt or hooking onto a pants leg while carrying from an ankle holster.  Thats the only issue with J-frames.   

As for a lazer, I would go with a LaserMax J-max.  For no other reason other than the laser is set up almost co-witnessing with the sights of the revolver.  Another plus, is that the laser is out of the way if you index your trigger finger (so long as your a right handed shooter) along the frame.  The other brand has an issue with the laser geting in the way.

Carry a J-frame as a back up (S&W MP 360). Like it better than an auto loader due to the fact that I never have to worry about a malfunction. If it dont work, just pull the trigger again.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 8, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Get a laser for her. CTC's, whatever.
> 
> Their great for making your house cat go crazy.


 
Or a friggin shark or cat with a laser in their head...  just like Dr Eeev-il...

go to a range were you can try different handguns, let her find the one she likes and is comfortable with.


----------



## Manolito (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I bought the 442 and have it out at Bob Mundens place working the trigger. Deuce I bought the laser and it drives the parrot nuts a lot of fun. Nobody told me about purses. shit I thought a good Galco holster was expensive you should see their purses and naturally we have to have a black and a brown. She is hinting Birthday a Smith M&P this may get to be fun. 
Thanks again
Bill


----------



## Cabbage Head (May 28, 2010)

Nice choice! Which laser did you go with?


----------

